# What color is this HOMER?



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Anyone can tell me what this homer color is??


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

God, thats indeed a beauty


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

not sure if there is such a thing, but I would call it a saddle marked grizzle.....?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Black stencil? Frill stencil I think? Or is it an almond with just a very, very large black area that covers the body? 
I don't think it is opal because that would effect the black. So I'm thinking stencil, like in Blondinettes.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Black stencil? Frill stencil I think? Or is it an almond with just a very, very large black area that covers the body?
> I don't think it is opal because that would effect the black. So I'm thinking stencil, like in Blondinettes.


it does look similar to this one..
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=327113&postcount=8


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep....frill stencil


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

beautiful bird!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

wcooper said:


> Yep....frill stencil


What makes it a stencil?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The coloration on the wings 

There's the gene frill stencil I think. Not sure what else goes into it, if anything.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

The homer is toy stencil - spread blue/black masking T-pattern chequer, if it were frill stencil there would be some lacing or spotting on the tail feathers, and the flight feathers would have variable amounts of lacing. However, some toy stencil birds do have "finch" markings, white tips to the primary feathers.

The Dutch Suabian below is toy stencil with "finch" markings -









Toy stencil is a combination of three genes Ts1, Ts2 and ts3, together they produce white bars, white chequering; for example, Starlings, Pheasant Pigeons, Suabians are all toy stencil.

When the three Ts genes are homozygous the white expression manifests itself, the homer above is not homozygous for the three genes, hence the pinkish shield rather than white.


----------



## bosaif.aldhaheri (Jun 10, 2016)

beautiful


----------

